# stile and rail bits



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i bit the bullet and ordered the amana "instile" set. instile is their adjustable feature for metric plywood panel groove widths. freud recently released their adjustable set as well. i contacted freud but they had no release date for the metric "kit" to adapt to my existing freud set. i thought i'd try my first amana bit set on my kitchen cabinet doors. will write back after making some saw dust. went and picked up my rough maple today, he had some beautiful ash too. straight grained as i've ever seen.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

after using the amana "instile stile and rail" bit set to machine parts for 4 cabinet doors, these are my personal comments.

1. received package undamaged and as expected. these were 1/2" shaft bead detail. bits appear to be nice and beefy.
2. the matched cope and stick set have 2 shim locations each for customer tuning. directions are vague as what to do and where, i went back and forth several times, and could still improve on the (vertical) fit.
3. there was some tear out along the groove edge of the stick cuts on the curly maple, but i've seen that on my other 4 bit sets as well and was expecting it.
4. the problem i believe i have with the set is the horizontal fit, that is when assembling the mating surfaces, the front surfaces meet first, and the back surfaces are left with a gap. bearing down on the clamps can bring the back together, but will cause the alignment to buckle. it's as though one of the surfaces was rotated while routing (i used featherboards in all operations). i will say that i am open to any procedure mistakes i may have made. if anyone can explain this, please do. i will run more samples to see if i can improve the fit. 

i will contact amana with this problem and see how they respond. but presently, i would not recommend these bits.

note: i've built many stile and rail doors, these are for my personal kitchen. i decided to take my time and do every step to ensure exactness, trying to see how perfect i could get these doors. this is by far the worst fit for stick and cope i've ever made.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

amana customer service promptly called about the problem. after a brief discussion he suggested i return the bits. "occassionally this happens". he was courteous and professional.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Tim,
Keep us updated, i am assuming you will receive another set from Amana. I have an amana reversible S/R bit, tried it the other day and had a worse fit than the one in your picture. I will say that i was pleased with the quality of the cut, no burning and chip free.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm curious...what type of machine set up are you using?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

set up is a table mounted pc 690 with aluminum fence.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm just tossing this out there. Is there a possibility that the router shafts/bits aren't skewed in relation to the table work surface? I mean have you checked that with a dial indicator or anything like that? 
I guess if your other cope and stick bits are working good this isn't likely to be the problem.

I suppose your material was edge jointed? I just think that sucks to buy new cab sets that don't make parts that fit. Somehow I got the impression Amana had their **** together. The last set I bought was Freud and it seems ok.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

the first thing i did was question my setup and procedures, spent about a week off and on. i thought same "skewed" consideration. i flipped the "router mounted on lexan plate" front to back, thinking if the bit was skewed with respect to the table, this would reverse it. same results tho. table is flat. i haven't checked with a dial indicator, but will try it. 
i un-mounted router and bits several times looking for the cause, i even tore my router down thinking something was wrong there. my other bit sets do match up.


----------

